# What do you think of...



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

Thought I'd bring this thread back. It's real basic. Poster A says "What do you think of (insert random subject here) and Poster B says their opinion and then poses a new subject for the next poster to state their opinion about. So yeah, let's begin.

What do you think of snowflakes?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

They are pointy and hurt my eyes. And then, they make huge mountains of snow, which it repeated shoved into my face by my friends. I. Don't. Like. It.

What do you think about the flying spaghetti monster?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it's tasty. :D

What do you think of yourself?


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Could be better, could be worse.

What do you think of Britney Spears?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 25, 2008)

...Kill me. ><

What do you think of purple.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

*BEST COLOR EVER OMG*

What do you think of grey?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

Not yet a color, but a perfect emotion for those bad bits or my day.

What do you think of Monty Python?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

No opinion, never seen any of the movies.

What do you think of whipped cream?


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

It's alright in moderation.

What do you think of the fact that I'm already at 150 posts? =o


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking: "Damn, this guy's faaast."

What do you think of Starbucks?


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

I've never been to one. But there is one in my town somewhere. It's on the site of an old Post office that exploded last year XD (Don't worry, no-one was hurt, they were all evacuated beforehand!)

What do you think of alcohol?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't like it, it seriously messes with your body. (Exploding post offices. XD At least they all made it out okay.)

What do you think of wheel chairs?


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

Those suckers can go fast. 0_o

What do you think of fish?


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

They're cool, sort of silly, but have no restrictions in life! Unless they're kept as pets...

Arylett, I hate it too. I've only drunk tiny amounts before, but I never want to touch it again.

Now, anyway...

What do you think of SPORE?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

SPORE, is that some sort of band? ;;Looks up;; Oh, it's a game! Never heard of it, I'm afraid to say.

What do you think of photos? (as in pictures you take with a camera)


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

(SPORE IS AWESOME)

They're fun to take.

What do you think of Mr. Potato Head?


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

They're alright.

And SPORE is definitely going to be awesome. It's by Will Wright (The Sims, etc.), so what do you expect?

What do you think of the forum crash?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it was good in some ways but bad in a lot of others.

What do you think of Will Wright?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

He's the guy who made The Sims? Well, he's awesome, I guess, for making those games.

What do you think of today?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

The first two hours and fifteen minutes of it have been nice and relaxing, I hope the rest goes as well.

What do you think of this thread?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

I made it, so obviously I think it's awesome. XD

What do you think of the Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it'd be more awesome if we knew where Atlantis was, if Atlantis is even real.

What do you think of homophobia?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

It's an idiotic form of prejudice that I just don't like.

What do you think of outer space?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

I think that it's awesome since it's so huge and it'll add a lot of awesomeness to SPORE.

What do you think of me?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

You seem to be a nice person. :D

What do you think of sunrise?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

It's wonderful when I'm able to see it.

What do you think of this?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

I think the workers need a good swat. They should give the bucket back ;~;

What do you think of Edumication (yes, spelled _that_ way)?


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

...No idea.

What do you think of Walruses?


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

They're... okay, I guess?

What do you think of this game?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

It's awsome.

What do you think of Dr. Evil?


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Why make billions when we can make... millions.

What do you think of America?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

It's a place where I live. Yes. Bad President though.

What do you think of cheese and crackers?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

I think they're yummy.

What do you think of Minimal Dewgong Style?


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2008)

Too bright for me X.X

What do you think of Cater*pies*?


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

They're cute, but in a Bug way.

What do you think of *K*anto *F*ried *C*hatot?


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2008)

They taste good...

What do you think of cats?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

They taste awful...

What do you think of goatse? DON'T LOOK THIS UP IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS!!!


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2008)

Ewww...

What do you think of pokèmon?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

I like it, which should be obvious from the fact that I'm on a Pokemon forum.

What do you think of fo kniht uoy od tahw?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

Sdrawkcab s'ti kniht I.

What do you think of soup?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it depends on the kind of soup.

01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00111111


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm thinking: "Eee, look at all those 0's and 1's." 

What do you think of love?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Stupid, yet oh-so-good when it happens >_>

What do you think of sisters?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 26, 2008)

I love sisters, they're awesome and fun to hang out with~ 

What do you think of reptiles?


----------



## Athasan (Jun 26, 2008)

I think they're neat to watch.

What do you think of weddings?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

I think they're weddingish.

What do you think of spontaneous combustion?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 26, 2008)

Eee, I think it's scary.

What do you think of monkies?


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 26, 2008)

I think that Mhaladie has trouble with spelling because she can't spell "monkey". Seriously I tried about four times and it was sad. And eh, they're alright, not my favorite animal ever. 

What do you think of the cold?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Better then the warm.

What do you think of the hamburger?


----------



## Athasan (Jun 26, 2008)

Yuck, hamburgers.

What do you think of palm trees?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 26, 2008)

Gah, they're annoying.

What do you think of pine trees?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Falling into them hurts.

What do you think of mt signature :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

I've got signatures turned off, sadly.

What do you think of Christmas?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 27, 2008)

A jolly time for having everyone but me drunk.

What do you think of drunk people?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Some of them can be funny, some of them can be plain scary.

What do you think of countries?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

That they need to be ruled by me.

What do you think of the letter T?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 27, 2008)

My name, and Mr. T come to mind.

What do you think of the stars?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

They're efficient energy production facilities we should aim to replicate.

What do you think of Captain T. Falcon?


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

I hear about him too much on the news. :|

What do you think of mice?


----------



## Faltzer (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate them.

What do you think of 4?


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

It's even.  Which is fair.

What do you think of cement?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, it paves the streets, so I guess it's a good thing.

What do you think of steak?


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 27, 2008)

It's an excuse to eat a baked potato.

What do you think of driving?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

I looks fun.

What do you think of jiggling?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

It makes me think of juggling somehow.

What do you think of flan?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it looks vaguely like pudding.

What do you think of of thinking?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 28, 2008)

I think that thinking requires too much thinking to become an actual thought to think on.

What do kou think of being confused :)


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

It's quite difficult to become confused.

What do you think of the next sentence?
What do you think of the prior sentence?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 29, 2008)

I think they're both sentences of the finest magnitudes.

What do you think of rocks?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

Hard, and they don't taste as good as I thought.

What do you think of Solid Snake?


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 29, 2008)

SNAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!

...is more hardcore than you could ever hope to be. And so adorably yet MANLY! gay with Otacon. 

What do you think of Phoenix Wright (as a series, not a character)?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!

I love yelling that at random people XD

What do you think of Zelda?


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 29, 2008)

The Princess? Not that great. I'd like her a lot more if she didn't get kidnapped all the damn time (not as bad as Peacxh, mind). 

The game series? Pretty good. 

What do you think of the colour orange?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

I like squeezing them :3 Until they squirt in my eyes...

What do you think of Mudkip?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 29, 2008)

A very nice water starter, and I once got a Shiny one! *Victorious pose*

What do you think of Fire Emblem?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

They're not eatable ;~;

What do you think of spin-off's?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 29, 2008)

If managed Correctly, as with both of the Doctor Who Spinnoffs, they can be awesome. If not, like Corey in the House, horrible. 

What do you think of bubble wrap?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 29, 2008)

I find it horribly annoying and Tacky. 

What do you think of people thinking of things to think of thinking about?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it's for people to post and they think of what the other is asking you to think about. I also find it confusing. 

What do you think of nothing?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

A cool web browser, and a bad pet for a wooden house. 

What do you think of Opra?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 30, 2008)

I think she's a TV show host.

What do you think of ladders?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

Snake's seem to fit them well.

What do you think of next?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 30, 2008)

I think has something to do with this post >.> <.<

What do you think of perfidious bananas sold by McDonalds?


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 30, 2008)

They should all be burned in the depths of... my fireplace. Yeah.

What do you think of a giant 40-foot Metapod roaming the streets near your house?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

I find throwing rocks at it does nothing.

What do you think of manga?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 30, 2008)

Eh, overpriced. I'd rather not waste the money.

What do you think of friends?


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 30, 2008)

Aren't they just people?
What do you think of a long sig?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

I think, thank Butterfree for the scroll bar.

What do you think of people without an avatar?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that they need to get on TCoD way more often.

What do you think of the TCoD crash?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it was the perfect opportunity to delete my stupid posts of the past forever. 

What do you think of Snickers (the candy)?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

It's wretched.

What do you think of submarines?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 1, 2008)

They go underwater. Yeah. I suppose they're okay.

What do you think of dragons?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 1, 2008)

DRAGONSARETEHWIN

What do you think of Arylett Dawnsborough?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 1, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough is very cool. 

What do you think of telegraphs?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 1, 2008)

They're outdated.

What do you think of Tyranitar?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 1, 2008)

(:D)
It's a good Pokemon, though I wouldn't use it myself.

What do you think of people who smoke?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 1, 2008)

Bleh. Dumb air-polluting, lung-destroying, cancer-giving maniacs. I don't like them.

What do you think of Microsoft Works Word Processor (for those of you who don't know, it's what replaced Microsoft Word as the default WP for Windows Vista)?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't have it, I'm still stuck in the past with XP.

What do you think of Internet Explorer?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 1, 2008)

((XP pwns Vista. Seriously, Vista is THE worst operating system of the millenium.))
I don't like IE either. I always use Firefox--a sign of rebellion against the evil empire. (No reference intended)

What do you think of Pluto being a dwarf planet?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it's funny.

What do you think about people not giving answers.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 1, 2008)

I hate it, it makes me so mad. 

What do you think of the colour green?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a good color, but not my favorite.

What do you think of Erindor the Espeon?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

Never met him, but s/he sounds cool.

What do you think of Ender Wiggin?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know what that is.

What do you think of jaguars?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 2, 2008)

((Wait, you've never heard of Ender Wiggin, the coolest book character ever? You must read _Ender's Game_, then. Also, Erindor the Espeon is a user on the site who can be found here.
Anyway, Jaguars are cool. I petted a baby one once.

What do you think of the Forum Games?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

A good wast of time :D

What do you think of the phrase, 'suck it up princess'.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd never use it.

What do you think of people who talk on their cellphones in restaurants?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

I think it's annoying and tat they should be smited. 

What do you think of Scary Kids Scaring Kids?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 2, 2008)

Um...I think that you were pressed for ideas.

What do you think of Kadabra?


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 2, 2008)

It's strong, but not my favorite Psychic type of the lot.

What do you think of May (Pokemon: Advanced)?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmm, she's all right. I sort of like her.

What do you think of television?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

Better than food, and good for watching :D

What do you think of candy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 2, 2008)

It tastes good, but it's oh so bad for you.

What do you think of girls?


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 2, 2008)

Um, I can't really answer that, since I'm a girl, so...

What do you think of Purugly?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 2, 2008)

Bleh, don't like it. 

What do you think of mythology?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

I think Tiamat (I'm pretty sure that how you spell it) pwns all other myths.

What do you think of Pop?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Music? Hmm, it's okay. I don't listen to it much, but I do like Kelly Clarkson and a few other Pop artists.

What do you think of the word antidisestablishmentarianism?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it's something I'm too lazy to google.

What do you think of annoying sisters?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think.

What do you think of cannibalism?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to, after watching Sweeny Tod ^^

What do you think of your name?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

I hate it and can't wait until I can change it.

What do you think of Across The Universe? (The musical, not the song.)


----------



## H-land (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, I dunno. Haven't seen it yet, so I can't really say anything about it.

Your opinion on the country of  Wales?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

Never heard of it before.

(BTW, Across the universe was awesome!)

What do you think of Tenacious D?


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 3, 2008)

Never heard of it...
What do you think of theives


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

HATE them. (My purse got stolen so I know.)

What do you think of vacuum cleaners?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

I think they're... useful... for... cleaning... I guess.

What do you think of me?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 3, 2008)

I have formed no opinion as of yet.

What do you think of egotistical maniacs?


----------



## Sansha (Jul 3, 2008)

They need to be put in place far, far away from me.

What do you think of obnoxious preteens that run around the mall screaming?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 4, 2008)

I am seriously annoyed by them.

What do you think of people who spend most of their waking time on the computer?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

I find them needing a life, or having too much of one >_>.

What do you think of people who never watch TV?


----------



## Sansha (Jul 4, 2008)

I think that they must of found something better to do.

What do you think of watermelon?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

Big, round, but I don't like the taste.

What do you think of epic games?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 4, 2008)

They're quite epic, I hear.

What do you think of your room?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 4, 2008)

I think that once I've cleaned it more it'll be better because I can barely walk through it as it is now.

What do you think of those dragon egg things people put in their signatures?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

I think that they're annoying and fun at the same time.

What do you think of the new Axe-murderer style?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it's nice, but I've already gotten to used to Minimal Dewgong style.

What do you think of lolcats?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

I laugh at them.

What do you think of Halo?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 6, 2008)

Never played it, so I couldn't tell ya.

What do _you_ think of Halo?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it's an awesome game, minus the teabagging.

What do you think of monkeys?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 6, 2008)

I think they're smelly and ugly.

What do you think of Paris Hilton?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 6, 2008)

I think she's has as much worth as my crap.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think anything because it's nothing.

What do you think of life?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

Meaningless. Unless it's yours.

What do you think of happy pills?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

Eee, pills of any sort scare me.

What do you think of sandwiches?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

I think it depends on what kind of sandwich.

What do you think of being shanked?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that I'm not sure what that is.

What do you think of Zim having over 1,200 posts?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

I think how it's humanly possible, and ask if he ever leaves the computer.

What do you think of old computers?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

I think they suck.

What do you think of the fact that I actually do leave the computer?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

0.o

I would wonder how fast you type.

What do you think of the epic RP on Butterfree's visitor messages?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

*runs off to check* It. Is. Bizarre.

What do you think of Mewtwo?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

If you mean the member of these forums: I think they need to learn to type, being 11 isn't an excuse.
If you mean the Pokemon: <3

What do you think of Pizza Rolls?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

Never tasted one, but mmm, they sound good. (Note to self: Get some pizza rolls.)

What do you think of tooth brushes?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

They brush teeth.

What do you think of Magnesium Chloride?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Never tasted one, but mmm, they sound good. (Note to self: Get some pizza rolls.)
> 
> What do you think of tooth brushes?




I think they are helpful for brushing my teeth.

What do you think of Mr. Potato Head?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

He is the devil, disguised in a potato! (I want one damnit!)

What do you think of toys that are the devil?


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

I think of the Jesus action figure I saw at Hastings this last weekend.

What do you think of when I say "schnicklefritz?" I don't know how to spell the word, so lol~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

I think of how the world is really spelt.

What do you think of periodic tables?


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

I think of the two years I spent taking two separate Chemistry classes. 8D; 

What do you think of when you see Bugs Bunny in drag?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

I think of Daffy Duck with a nose bleed.

What do you think of children rolling around in the dirt?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that as long as they leave me alone they're fine.

What do you think of The Black Parade?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2008)

I think, "what's that?".

What do you think of badgers wearing hats?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

They are cool.

What do you think of people yelling "POTATOES AND PIE"?


----------



## H-land (Jul 8, 2008)

Fine in moderation and context, but a bit bothersome if just shouted sporaticly.

How about watching French kittens play with each other through a window instead of fetching a camera to tape them?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd hope they weren't 5 story high windows :O

What do you think of Tim-Tams?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know who or what they are.

What do you think of dragon eggs? (The ones in peoples' sigs)


----------



## H-land (Jul 8, 2008)

Quite silly. And a bothersome addition to already below average loading times on substandard connections.

French vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 8, 2008)

I like it. It's much more versatile than other flavor of Ice Cream.

 What do think of Stantler?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 8, 2008)

It needs an evolution. Badly.

What do you think of Kangaskhan's Green sprite?


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks delicious.

What do you think of cannons?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 8, 2008)

BLASTOISE! 

What do you think of Linoones?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

I think they're one of the cutest Pokemon ever.

What do you think of thunderstorms?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 9, 2008)

They're interesting, and fun to watch and hear.

What do you think of the Forum Games?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 9, 2008)

I think that if I didn't like them, I doubt I'd have nearly 1,400 posts.

What do you think of how many posts I have? (It creeps me out.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow. That's what I think of your post count. Just WOW.

What do you think of cats?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 9, 2008)

I think they're cute, but they get annoying after a while.

What do you think of Hong Kong?


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2008)

I think of King Kong.

WDYTO ninjas?


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 9, 2008)

I think of Naruto and Shinobido: the Way of the Ninja. (Which was an awesome game that was really addicting)

What do you think of road rage?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 9, 2008)

Bat's. With nails. I also thing it's funny that people want to get to someplace THAT fast >.>

What do you think of art?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 9, 2008)

I think as long as it isn't that guy who was starving the dog it's nice.

What do you think of ME?


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, that version of Windows was just completely lame. :P

What do you think of this?


----------



## Deretto (Jul 9, 2008)

Erika said:


> What do you think of this?


I've seen better pauses.

What do you think of this? (skip to 2:30)


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 9, 2008)

Dig Dug! :D  I think it's cool.

What do you think of water buffaloes?


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2008)

Larry the Cucumber and that one song he sang.

What do you think of Buneary?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 9, 2008)

Cuuuute.

What do you think of Bloons?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 9, 2008)

No idea, don't know what Bloons are.

What do you think of Fire-type Pokemon?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 9, 2008)

I think they're awesome.

What do you think of food?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 9, 2008)

It's good, I like to eat it.

What do you think of insomnia?


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it's impossible to do. So is being nocturnal, trust me, don't try it.

What do you think of Final Fantasy XII?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

Never heard of it.

What do you think of Mudkips?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

i liek mudkipz

What do you think of whatever country you live in?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

I respect what it used to stand for, but I don't respect the condition that it's currently in.

What do you think of swordfighting?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it's fighting, usually with swords.

What do you think of this?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that you posted it on another thread and should be punished.

What do you think of Pokémon?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it should be obvious from the topic of the forum I'm on.

What do you think of fo kniht uoy od tahw?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that writing backwards is interesting.

What do you think of people who have way too much time on their hands (like us)?

On a _completely_ unrelated subject, I now have played Pokémon Sapphire 30 hours in a week.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

I think they're awesome.

What do you think of AIM?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

Never heard of it.

What do you think of the metric system?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it's annoying. 

What do you think of AIM?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd probably like it if I was allowed to IM.

What do you think of Yahoo! Messenger?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

I think AIM is better.

What do you think of bisexuality?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't like it.

What do you think of having 1,499 posts?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

(What's wrong with it? =( )
I think OMG I HAVE 1501 POSTS.

What do you think of 1501 posts?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

(The fact that it creeps me out)

I think that you post an insane amount of times. Now you're up to 1,504 and counting.

What do you think of me having only 470 posts?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

(Well what about it creeps you out? Also should we do this in PMs so that it doesn't annoy anyone?)

I think it's not a small number, I just need a life.

What do you think of Hong Kong?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

(Nah, who would it annoy?)

I think that it has a very high population density.

What do you think of me having 470 posts DESPITE coming on five days after the forum re-opened and playing Pokémon Sapphire upwards of seven hours per day? (I think I need a life more than you, Zim.)


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

I think o_o

What do you think of SHANK SHANK SHANK SHANKing?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that you're obsessed with shanking.

What do you think of me having to go be social in real life now? :(


----------



## ZimD (Jul 10, 2008)

I think =( you'll be gone and you DON'T REPLY TO PMS EVER.

What do you think of PMs having the same letters as PMS?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 10, 2008)

I think its funny, and hope the PMs don't get B****y on me.

What do you think of smart people?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

I r not one of them.

What do you think of me cutting squirrels into fine slices on your head?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 10, 2008)

Eww... Blood... 

What do you think of very large slices of cheese?


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 10, 2008)

They taste very weird and you shouldn't eat alot of them... 

What do you think of libraries?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 10, 2008)

Teh Best place in the WORLD! Seriously, they're awesome. 

What do you think of noobs?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

I was one once.

What do you think of Butterfree (not the Pokémon)?


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 11, 2008)

She's the admin of this site. Oh, And if we aren't talking about her, I guess it sounds like that someone or something has gone Butter Free *cough cough*

What do you think of plagirism?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

I think that it doesn't exist. Plagi*a*rism, though, I think is illegal and should not be done, except by me.

What do you think of Evil Pidgeot?


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 11, 2008)

That you did an excellent job on the spriting, and that it's so evil it done stoled my wheels. (Sorry, just heard it somewhere.)
What do you think of TCOD?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

It is wonderful.

What do you think of squirrels?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 11, 2008)

I think they're cute.

What do you think of mosquito bites?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

Annoying little pests, and I would be glade if they were gone from this earth (even if it somehow kills the environment) 

What do you think of break-ups?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it depends on whether it's mutual and how it happens.

What do you think of break-up songs?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 11, 2008)

Annoying and whiny. Some of them can be good, but most are just blech.

What do you think of sleep?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it sucks when I'm not doing it, but kicks ass when I am.

What do you think of The Cookie Monster?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

He is the best thing since death! (He sucks >.> Ate my dam cookie) 

What do you think of Shotguns?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

I think that they're dangerous in the hands of a criminal.

What do you think of Dragon_Night's "poor excuse for poetry"? (I was running low on ideas)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

...poor?

What do you think of the fact that Dark Tyranitar has managed to post the same thing twice in a row, one minute apart?... 0-o


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 11, 2008)

He should delete one of the posts NOW.

What do you think of bunny-patterned monkeys?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

They RUUUUUULE.

What do you think of me? (Posting of positive opinions will result in you being submitted for mental treatment.)


----------



## ZimD (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I don't want to be submitted for mental treatment, so I won't answer.

What do you think of me?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

I think you talk about shanking too much. xD

What do you think of being submitted for mental treatment?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it's not fun. You shank ONE blow-up doll... In Disneyworld.... Then touch a kid in places.... Then strip naked and run around.... Then take the heads off the mascots shouting "HE'S A FRAUD!!!"... JUST ONE TIME and then... Whatever.

What do you think of people who do that?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

I think they're me 97% of the time.

What do you think of sponge-padded rooms?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

Fun to be in!

What do you think of metal chains?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

They're delicious.

What do you think of badgers?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 12, 2008)

Eh, they're badgers. Don't think much of them.

What do you think of hand sanitizer?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 12, 2008)

I think it smells creepy.

What do you think of my avatar?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 12, 2008)

I think it's going to rape me in my sleep, and then kill what's left o.0

What do you think of V (from V is for Vendetta)?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 12, 2008)

Haven't seen it. 

What do you think of German?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 12, 2008)

It is an interesting but difficult language to learn.

What do you think of Mercury?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 12, 2008)

Boring planet, Greek Messenger God

What do you think of the quote in Mike the Foxhog's siggy?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't see it. ;;Goes to look at his profile;; Um, it's very long. 

What do you think of humanity?


----------



## H-land (Jul 16, 2008)

Depressing.

4chan?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

You may be thinking that this is the stupid questions, intelligent answers thread.

What do you think of me?


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

AWESOME!

What do you think of...These two sentences:

The first battle with Brandon occurred in Battling the Enemy Within. However, Ash was possessed by an ancient king of the Pyramid who battled Brandon's Regirock with Ash's Sceptile.

Seriously, though, what do you think of December 6?

(In my mind, that will always be "What the heck is going on in this episod it is beyond insane" Day. ^^)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

Um...I don't know anything special about it.

What do you think of the Pokémon anime?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought the first season was good, but watching WTFP, I find it is epic! (After the second season, things just go downhill)

What do you think of Pokiphile's?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

Never heard of them.

What do you think of my evil sprites?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 16, 2008)

I think their going to kill me in my sleep 0.o

What do you think of books?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 16, 2008)

I think they can either suck or be good.

What do you think of Kiss?


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 16, 2008)

Um...I used to think they were vampires when I was little. e_e

What do you think of global warming?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 16, 2008)

I think that it might be happening, but it isn't as big of a deal as Al Gore says. I haven't read about it or anything, though, so I'm not completely sure.

What do you think of me?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

I think that you are the most frequent poster on TCoD, you're very determined, and you have many good qualities.

What do you think of my new avatar?


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

It's evil...

What do you think about.....(*Say nurses!* _Yes, say that_ -sighs- Fine) nurses?

(*Yes!*)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

I think that they perform a valuable job.

What do you think about Internet Explorer 7?


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I'm usiing it.

_Yes, they perform great works._
_They are very valuble works._
-both lovestruck-

What do you think of these two guys following me around?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't tell if it's amusing, or creepy :P

What do you think of Firefox 3?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I'm using it.

What do you think of the forums kersploding?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't like it at the time, but I now view it as a good thing. It allowed me to catch up with the users who have been on for years.

What do you think of Quick Reply?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 17, 2008)

I think it's extremely useful.

What do you think of the damn 20 second rule?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

I do not like it. At all.

What do you think of apples?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 18, 2008)

I think they can be yummy.

What do you think of Dark Tyranitar's evil sprites?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

I like them.

What do you think of Zim's eye-hurting new avatar?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 18, 2008)

I think it does its job quite nicely.

What do YOU think of my eye-hurting new avatar?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't like it. It hurts my eyes.

What do you think of me having more than 1/2 as many posts as Zim?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 18, 2008)

I think it's funny that your so far behind, while being the second (or third) place poster.

What do you think if Vista?


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't even know what that is.

What do you think of TV?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it's addicting.

What do you think of rap?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 19, 2008)

It's literally crap being shoved into my ears.

What do you think of Panic! at the disco?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know enough by them to have too much of an opinion, but I love their cover of "This Is Halloween" from The Nightmare Before Christmas.

What do you think of The Nightmare Before Christmas?


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a cool movie.

What do you think of school?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 19, 2008)

We're in a love/hate relationship. 

What do you think of my love/hate relationship with School? (Oh yeah, I'm also cheating on school with summer camp right now, but don't tell her)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2008)

I think that you need to stop thinking about relationships with locations.

What do you think of Magical Trevor?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 19, 2008)

No idea what or who that is.

What do you think of CCR?


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 19, 2008)

Would be better if the Cs were Ds ;)

What do you think of my new Avatar? ^^


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 21, 2008)

They're addictive. They are troublesome for medicine.

What do you think of ice-cream?


----------



## H-land (Jul 21, 2008)

Depending on the flavor, it can be a delicious treat or a horrendous affront to society.

Polka music without accordions?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 21, 2008)

=(


What do you think of =(?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 21, 2008)

D=

WDYTO >:}D


----------



## H-land (Jul 21, 2008)

Too complicated; it almost requires explanation.

Pepperoni pizzas?


----------



## Angua (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian, so I think I'd rather not have one. (Awesome signature, by the way. Just awesome. XD)

Anorexia?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 22, 2008)

What do you think of that picture?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it's funny, yet sad.

What do you think of funny things?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 22, 2008)

I think they're funny.

What do you think of Pokephiles?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate them all! (Kidding)

They're pretty cool people. And they're probably going top rule the world. 

What do you think of non-pokephile's?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 23, 2008)

That depends on if you mean anti-Pokephiles or people who just aren't Pokephiles.

What do you think of your arrest record?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 23, 2008)

It's as small as my- wait, nevermind.

I don't have one.

What do you think of people who don't put 'what do you think' in their what do you think questions?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 23, 2008)

I think they're lazy and it annoys me.

What do you think of my Gene Simmons Lickitung? (can be found in the sprites board on page 4 of mewtwo's sprite contest)


----------



## H-land (Jul 23, 2008)

Too buried to look for this early in the morning!

Whaddaya think about 7:49 AM?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 23, 2008)

Too damn early! D:

What do you think of not sleeping for 24 hours?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Boring :(

What do you think of things like Guitar Pro?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 23, 2008)

No idea what that is.

What do you think of Big Brother?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 24, 2008)

A silly show.

What do you think of YTV?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't know.

What do you think of space?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 24, 2008)

Big.

What do you think of anti-space?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 24, 2008)

My mind is blank on that topic.

What do you think of Noctowl?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2008)

It's fine. I use to like it.

What do you think of the What Do You Think Of?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it's a fun game.

What do you think of me replying with 'I'd be like o_O' all the time at the 'What would you do if ...' thread?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it's both annoying and funny. And tempting to do myself. 

What do you think of 0_o


----------



## ZimD (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it's the face I had when I read the sentence "And tempting to do myself" since I hadn't read the above post.

What do you think of Dragon_night doing himself?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd probably think o_O

What do you think of o_O?


----------



## Caller (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it's slightly overused.

What do you think of the possibility of a sempiternal realm existing alongside, yet unnoticed by the realm of the mundane?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 25, 2008)

I think we must get to it, and kill what ever's in there. There can only be one realm! >:D

What do you think of Zim knowing I do myself?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

I think o_O.

What do you thhink of ice-cream with a o_O face?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 26, 2008)

I think it would be yummy.

What do you think of people who do themself?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

I think of me.

What do you think of yourself?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 26, 2008)

I think I'm me.

What do you think of people who have bondage fetishes?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

I think o_O

What do you think of my constant reply of o_O?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

I think o_O

What do you think of o_O


----------



## ZimD (Jul 26, 2008)

o_O


What do you think of people who have bondage fetishes?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

o_O

What do you think of people with cuddling fetishes?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

o_O

What do you think of people with fur fetishes?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

I think o_O

What do you think of the fad of o_O I have started?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

o_O

What do you think of me copying you?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 26, 2008)

o_O

o_O?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

O-o

What do you think of O-o?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 26, 2008)

._.

What do you think of ._.?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

o_O

What do you think of ._O?


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 26, 2008)

I dislike it. Never seen it before, but it looks diseased.

What do you think of children who are 3-9 years old in general?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't like them. There are a few that are OK, but overall, they're annoying, and they keep jumping on me trying to climb me D:<

What do you think of evil toddlers?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

They need to be put down.

What do you think of necrophiles?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

ZOMG

ZOMBEH LOVERS!

What do you think if me?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know, since I don't know how your mind works.

What do you think of my second place trophy? :)


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

Go Jigglypuff! It's your birthday!

What do you think of people who think they're cool?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

... Dude, don't diss us coolies.

Depends on the attitude.

What do you think of Lego?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

Something nice to swallow

I keep mistaking the plastic blocks for their candy blocks :/

What do you think of insomnia?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

Annoying.

What do you think of those itchy places you can't scratch? (private or because they are under your skin)


----------



## H-land (Jul 26, 2008)

Quite bothersome and awful.

How do you feel about the Numa Numa song?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

The name reminds me of Numel ^^ 

What do you think about drum kits?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 26, 2008)

They're drum...ish.

What do you think of o_O?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

Not again...

What do you think of Megatokyo (the web comic)?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know it.

What do you think of the 3rd page in the closest book/magazine/manual near you?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I need less porn xD

What do you think of the inside of your computer?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's MAGIC.

What do you think of MAGIC?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

IT'S IS magical!

What do you think OF THE SHIFT KEY!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 30, 2008)

I THINK IT'S EVEN MORE FUN THAN CAPS LOCK!

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF CAPS LOCK?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

THE EASY WAY!

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE EASY WAY?!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 30, 2008)

I THINK IT IS EASY!

WhAt Do YoU tHiNk Of TaLkInG lIkE tHiS?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

iT fUcKiNg WeIrD aNd ANnoYiNg.

i LiKe It xD

WhAt WoUlD YoU dO iF eVeRyOnE tAlKeD LiKe tHiS?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd say that this is the wrong thread.

What do you think of people who post in the wrong thread?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I'm an idiot who still needs sleep >.> (Sorry ><)

What do you think of people who need sleep but don't?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

I think o_O at them.

What do you think of me o_Oing at people who need sleep?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

FKDXHWSUGWLBHJDLGVHD: BJ:E KJDHEDBURGERCHEESEWITHGONION AND STUFFONMTOPWITHAZOMBEHBKLGYILHGUODSGHJLBSHLSHJLMOOOOOOOOOOOOO

What do you think of blabber coming from a person  who needs sleep and has just had someone o_O at them?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd double think o_O

What do you think of people who can double o_O?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

o_O O_o

What do you think of that?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

This! o_OO_oo_OO_o

What do you think of epic o_O doom?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

o_O

What do you think of me owning the epic o_O of doom?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

o_OO_oo_OO_oo_OO_oo_OO_o

What do you think of being owned by the epic o_O doom that is epic?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

o_O

What do you think of that?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

This! ()_x

What do you think of o_O?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

What do you think of people who work at their computers naked?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

o_O

What do you think of people constantly making the page bigger with their epic o_O of the epic doom?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 30, 2008)

o_0

What do you think of o_0ing?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's starting to get overused now...

What do you think of >:{D


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's nothing to o_O

What do you think of circles?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 30, 2008)

They're too round.

What do you think of my avatar?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks like something that would rape me in my sleep :/

What do you think of my avatar?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 30, 2008)

The shadow is emo.

What do you think of brain slugs?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 30, 2008)

Nothing but Yerks.

What do you think of Yerks?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 31, 2008)

I wonder if that's a typo :)

What do you think of the epic :) of doom, that is epic?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it's epic.

What do you think of Epic Movie?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 31, 2008)

It's also epic 8D

What do you think of Meet the Spartans?


----------



## Jolty (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like trying too hard and full of internet memes

What d'you think of THIS KITTEN who is actually a giant dog-cat now


----------



## ZimD (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it's kinda cute, but I hate cats.

What do you think of Superhero Movie?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 31, 2008)

Super-ish.

What do you think of Scary Movie?


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it's funny and perverted at the same time.

What do you think of "Indiana Jones"?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 1, 2008)

I think he's getting old. BUT NEVER WILL BE BE TOO OLD!!!!!!!!! 

What do you think of the new Star Wars movie?


----------



## ZimD (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I didn't know it, but the thought of Zachary as Spock... o_o

What do you think of Heroes?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know :)


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 1, 2008)

Me neither.

What do you think about mistakes?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

Depends how bad they are.

What do you think of the o_O cheerleaders?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 1, 2008)

They need to be eliminated, as school-funded cheerleading and other sports programs are a waste of taxpayers' money.

What do you think of asexuality?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

Of what? Sorry I don't feel like I'm ready to answer that.

What do you think of stereotypical orange slayers?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 1, 2008)

I think of Buffy the Vampire Slayer painted orange. GO ORANGE BUFFY! WOOT!

What do you think of a pickled poo turned into a pickle?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it smells.

What do you think of manufactured bands?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 1, 2008)

Evil. 

What do you think of rock?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it's a really bad idea.

wut dew yoo phink off unintelligencer?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

I phink th@t itz iz0rz klever.

What do you think of CRAZY BALLOON ANIMALS THAT ARE LIKE o_O?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 1, 2008)

They MAKE ME LIKE Q _ Q

What do you think of Sinistar?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 1, 2008)

I fink it's totes stupid anbd awsm at the same tym! 

What do you think of stupid people who are actually smart?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

I wonder if it's all a part to increase their solipsism.

What do you think of the word "solipsism"?


----------



## H-land (Aug 5, 2008)

It looks yucky. And seems obscure. At least, obscure enough I have no clue what it is.

Transliterated song lyrics? ...That is to say, songs 'translated' like they sound?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know what you're talking about.

What do you think of Gardezard (in my avatar)?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's well-done, a good splice. And the name just flows off the tongue~

What do you think of dentists?


----------



## H-land (Aug 6, 2008)

Very hygenical like.

Bill Cosby?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 8, 2008)

I think he has a show...

What do you think of Dr. Phill?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 8, 2008)

He cut off the wrong foot :)

What do you think of the Chocolathunda?


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it's some kind of cereal. What do you think of post it notes?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 9, 2008)

Posty fresh.

What do you think of MANANA!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2008)

Reminds me of Rock Eistedfod. (however it spelt)

What do you think of me being the window in your bedroom?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 9, 2008)

You're weird.

What do you think of an apple that has three eyes and a mouth in the shape of your aunt?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2008)

o_Oo

What do you think of a three eyed donkey?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I don't like three eyed donkies.

What do you think of hate and suffering?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 11, 2008)

Hate and suffering is not lulz.

What do you think of the lulz?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't like it. Plain and simple.

What do you think of the zoppety?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 11, 2008)

Pipperty popperty.

What do you think of finanical dolphins?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm impressed. I didn't think dolphins could do finances.

What do you think of receptionists?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess they're okay.

What do you think of blue plastic cups?


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 11, 2008)

I think they are blue, plastic and are meant to be used as cups. What do you think of sticky notes?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 11, 2008)

They're cool.

What do you think of stealing cookies from the cookie jar?


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 11, 2008)

It's hardcore.
what do you think of of my avatar?


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 11, 2008)

they make the world go round!
What do you think of typing with one hand?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the other hand should stop-

What do you think of half sentences?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

Type-os ARE OF THE SATAN!!!

And they live in my fics ;_;

What do you think of grammar nazi's?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

I THINK IT IS THE ONLY WAY!!!!!1!111!111!!!1!!!1!!!

What do you think of !!!!!!1!1!!!11!!1!!11111!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

Some are of the kay.

What do you think of Banana splitting Timpanis?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 13, 2008)

o_O

What do you think of dictators?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

I think of the time when my sister's teacher was apparently going to write Dictatorship but wrote Dictatochip.

What do you think of Dictatochip?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 13, 2008)

Dicatochips sound very tasty, indeed.

What do you think of lobsters?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

I am reminded of Larry the Lobster.

What do you think of Dragon_nights' rapid rabid rabbit rhabbi rabies?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 13, 2008)

They spoil everything ):

What do you think of candy?


----------



## H-land (Aug 13, 2008)

Pretty sweet.

Chewing gum. Opinions?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL, 175 |) |300/\/\z0|2 0|= 71|=3 |317(|-|! G2G

WHat do you think of 1337?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

It rhymes with "I hate eleven"

What do you think of marriage to people you've never met?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2008)

I think it's sort of insane. Yeah.

What do you think of cucumbers?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

Pickle? 

What do you think of Star wars?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2008)

Star Wars is awesome. No question about that.

What do you think of Star Trek?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

Better then Star wars. No contest. 

What do you think of Star Troopers?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 14, 2008)

...I do not know.

What do you think of... me?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2008)

Quoted from the What do you think of your fellow forumgoers? thread: 



			
				Arylett said:
			
		

> Zora of Termina - Cool with me. Seems very nice.


 :3 

What do you think of lies?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 14, 2008)

The cake is one.

What do you think of truth?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2008)

Truth can be both a bad and good thing.

What do you think of three headed dragon monsters?


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

IT HURTS, IT BURNS. ITS LIKE NAILS GOING INTO MY EARS AND IT STINGS! EVIL! EVIL! EEEEEEIIIVVVAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL!!!!

What do you think of lies?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

They're conveniant.

What do you think of ketchup-market (K-mart)?


----------



## o_O (Sep 17, 2008)

Yummy for some, but not for me.

What do you think of this thread (possibly) being revived?


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 17, 2008)

YAY FOR THAT!!!
What do you think of Eevee?


----------



## Mercury (Sep 17, 2008)

Eevee are kawaii!
What do you think of Snorunt?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 17, 2008)

They are teh awesome until they evolve into a dandruff head :( 

What do you think of Togekiss?


----------



## o_O (Sep 17, 2008)

I like it. Not love, but like.

What do you think of Happiny?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 18, 2008)

Chansey fetus.

What do you think of the kips of the mud?


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 4, 2008)

Very kippy indeed

What do you think of Darren SHan?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I don't know him.
What do you think of call waiting?


----------



## Spoon (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the interesting music they play~ Actually, I haven't exprienced call waiting so I have a vague opinion formed that is generally neutral :D

 Um, what is your opinion on  my art Houndoom?


----------



## Spoon (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww, they're fine :3 

 What do you think of food utensils?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 5, 2008)

They're awesomenocity! Without them, I'd have to eat with my dirty hands~

What do you think of muffintoast?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Oct 5, 2008)

Omnomnom.

What do you think of cheese graters?


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 5, 2008)

Good with cheese, but not with my hands.

What do you think of Magikarp.


----------



## Fredie (Oct 5, 2008)

It is Uber, Splash owns all!

What do you think of wheels?


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 9, 2008)

Spinny. *eyes roll* 

Waht do you think of cheese pie.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 9, 2008)

"Cheese Pie? Cheese ... and Pie?"

Dunno, never had it. Sounds odd though.

What do you think of the _Millenium Falcon_


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 10, 2008)

Haven't heard of it. *runs* *leaves sign that says*

What do you think of cooking?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Oct 10, 2008)

Only for those good at it. (Darn, post ninjas)

What do you think of Alakazam's waxed chest?


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 10, 2008)

Ehh...

What do you think of Cherries?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 10, 2008)

I think they taste horrible.

What do you think of THPS3?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 11, 2008)

WHAT!?!
what do you think of MR.GAY


----------



## ZimD (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd like an actual answer to my question.

What do you think of THPS3?


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't like skateboarding games.

What do you think of Dream Theater?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it sounds like Dream Eater.

What do you think of Dream Eater?


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a fan. :D
What do you think of fiddlin'?


----------



## o_O (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it sounds funny.
What do you think of THE OFFICE?!?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it's HILARIOUS!?!

What do you think of potatoes?


----------



## Renteura (Oct 11, 2008)

PO
TA
TOES

What do you think of carrots?


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 11, 2008)

Yuck. :x
What do you think of bananas?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 12, 2008)

They're okay.

What do you think of your mother?


----------



## Dragon_night (Oct 12, 2008)

Do not get me started.

What do you think of family?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 12, 2008)

Good at times.

What do yo uthink of your father?


----------



## o_O (Oct 12, 2008)

Meh. Gets me pissed at times.

What do you think of Caramelldansen?


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 12, 2008)

It can be awesome and can be lame. Depends on my mood. What do you think of the zoo thing in my sigy?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Oct 12, 2008)

The sprites seem too dark for the setting.

What do you think of 2:37AM?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it's better than 2:37 PM.

What do you think of 7:32 AM?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 12, 2008)

7:32 AM is better then 8:04 PM

What do you think of Snorunt?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think he's cute.

What do you think of Glalie?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 12, 2008)

I think she's awesome

What do you think of...Forum Games?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

I think they are addicting.

What do you think of Magikarp: the Gathering?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

It sounds interesting.

What do you think of the different Post Count ranks?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it'd be better if there were more than three.

What do you think of me?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

I think you are...weird.

What do you think of Serebii.net (not forums)?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

(D= Why?)

I think it's good, but I don't go on it much.

What do you think of my avatar?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it's horrible. Pronounced hor-rib-leh

What do you think of my user title?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

(How am I weird?)

I think it's stupid.

What do you think of homosexuality?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it's an odd thing. I'm not against it.

What do you think of having too much homework?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it's annoying.

What do you think of bisexuality?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that's weird too.

What do you think of Role-Playing?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

(D=)

That depends on what kind.

What do you think of heterosexuality?


----------



## Dragon_night (Oct 13, 2008)

Meh.

What do you think of next?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

I think next is...random!

What do you think of...me?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

Eh. Don't think anything bad, but don't think anything good either.

What do you think of tCoD?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it's awesome.

What do you think of...potatoes?


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

omnomnomnom

What would you think if I sang out of tune, would you stand up and walk out on me?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

No, 'cuz I like the Beatles.

What do you think of Yellow Submarines?


----------



## Dragon_night (Oct 13, 2008)

I think they make the water too pissy. 

What do you think of two people, breaking up when they both don't want to?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

I think they are really randomly dumb.

What do you think of the Platinum Sprites?


----------



## Dragon_night (Oct 13, 2008)

Meh, nothing new.

What do you think of this thread?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it is random.

What do you think of Dragon Cave?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 28, 2008)

AWESOME.

What do you think of me reviving this thread?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 28, 2008)

Nothing.
No good, no bad, just...nothing.

What do you think of the USA.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol.

What do you think of the USSR?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 28, 2008)

Gone.

What do you think of Harry Potter


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Nov 28, 2008)

he's ok

what do you think of Yes,No,Maybe,So game


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't care.

What do you think of Twilight.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

Meh.

What do you think of Guitar Tango?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 29, 2008)

Meh.

What do you think of Milo.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

Meh.

What do you think of meh?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Meh

What do you think of thinking?


----------



## ZimD (Dec 3, 2008)

I think it takes too much thinking.


----------



## see ya (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you're silly for not asking a question. 

What do you think of mangoes?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol.

What do you think of cynicism?


----------



## see ya (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it's silly. 

What do you think of TvTropes.com?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol.

What do you think of Lol?


----------



## see ya (Dec 4, 2008)

rofl

What do you think of clocks?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

It takes too long.

What do you think of the lols?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

OK

What do you think of TCoD?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

epic. With a capital awesome.

What do you think of "I'd be like o_O?"


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

That is a maybe. No life but you get post count killer bonus...

What do you think of bananas?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

They're yummy.

What do you think of Togekiss?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

meh

What do you think of America?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Meh.

What do you think of snow?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool.

What do you think of heavy rain?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Epic.

What do you think of maelstroms?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

OK as long as I'm not in them.

What do you think of Rickrolling?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol.

What do you think of bears?


----------



## Colossal (Dec 4, 2008)

bears are animals and they are part of the natural surroundings.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

What do you think of people who forget their _what do you think of_s?


----------



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

I think that you should not post something like that and just move on or wait for that person to correct their mistake.

What do you think of Nidorina and NIdorino?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

I only like Nidorino.

What do you think of Big Bird?


----------



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

Epic.

What do you think of The Simpsons Movie


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

One big episode.

What do you think of low budgets?


----------



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

Make one bad movie. Not that all movies are good because of the budget, but it helps.

What do you think about Youtube?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

Some lols. I mainly use to listen to music.

What do you think of Guitar Pro?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

What?

What do you think of alcohol?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol?

What do you think of death tolls?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

The smaller the better.

What do you think of war?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Pointless fun.

What do you think of airconditioning?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Rubbish compared to heating.

What do you think of music.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool but really depends on what music~

What do you think of me posting what do you think of me posting this...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

meh

What do you think of the future


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Probably cool.

What do you think of Do not click here pages on websites?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Daft

What do you think of the internet?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

epic.

What do you think of me?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Dragonclaw

What do you think of emotion


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Useless crap.

What do you think of the Debating Hall?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

A Soapbox for the overshoot revolution.

What do you think of Role Plays?


----------



## Objection! (Dec 9, 2008)

I've never played one but they look okay.

What do you think of Silver the Hedgehog??


----------



## Mercury (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't. I've never heard of him.

What do you think of the word 'Wazack'?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Fake.

What do you think of Jesus?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 9, 2008)

I think that he made it possible for us to go to heaven.

What do you think of religion?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

It was great - until people broke it.

What do you think about god(s)?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

I think that he exists and is a separate entity from Jesus and the Holy Ghost.

What do you think about Pokémon?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesomesauce~

What do you think of thinking?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Helpful.

What do you thing of time and space?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool.

What do you think of swimming?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

OK.

What do you think of non-heterosexual people?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Ehh...

What do you think of TCOD members in general?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

OK

What do you think of humanity in general?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

It's getting worse and worse.

What do you think of the Romans?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Smart, but a bit dated.

What do you think of Satan?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

I think that he is Satanic.

What do you think of brain games?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

OK I guess

What do you think of Iron Man (the song)?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Never heard it.

What do you think of Time Psyduck?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

He's OK.

What do you think of Princess EeveeSkitty~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Cats will rule the world, but she will rule the cats.

What do you think of Dragonclaw?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Is as graceful as an eagle without wings, an eagle with teleporting skills :D

What do you think of emotions :D


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Annoying yet funny in some cases.

What do you think of people who don't post in the forum games?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Not insane yet insane.

What do you think of the RP maniacs?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd join but I don't want to xD

What do you think of Maltese-Silky Terriers?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Never heard of them.

What do you think of exercise?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

I should do some

What do you think of reality?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

OK but internet rules.

What do you think of siblings?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Annoying things

What do you think of stereotypes?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Erg.

What do you think of your face?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Ugly

What do you think of your personality?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

OKish.

What do you think of life?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Dull

What do you think of Death?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not.

What do you think of dragons?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool

What do you think of cannons?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Lolsome.

What do you think of dragon cannons?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Huh?

What do you think of historical cannons?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Big, unwieldy, and amazing.

What do you think of psychic ducks?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Funny

What do you think of birds?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty; not very useful.

What do you think of B-2s?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 12, 2008)

Umm... I don't know, nothing I guess since I have no clue what they are.

What do you think of eleven?


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Dec 12, 2008)

I am actully eleven years old, so I don't wanna hate it. xD

What do you think of Zubat?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 12, 2008)

Evil blood-sucking, annoyingly common, little flying rattatas

What do you think of Twilight?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Haven't read it but from all the bad reports from TCOD I doubt I'd like it.

What do you think of Harry Potter?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

OK I guess.

What do you think of leaving important stuff until the last minute?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

I do it all the time.

What do you think of _not_ leaving important stuff until the last minute?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 13, 2008)

I wish I just did that, to get it over with.

What do you think of going to the movie theater alone?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 13, 2008)

It's a bit scary, but I'd like to do it one day. It sounds like fun, actually.

What do you think of essays?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

I have mixed feelings. I like to write, but I don't like deadlines. And I like choosing what I write.

What do you think of reading?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 13, 2008)

It depends on what I'm reading.

What do you think of love?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

The concept is very good, but can lead people to do stupid things.

What do you think of insanity?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Much more common that people suspect.

What do you think of the X factor?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 16, 2008)

No opinion.

What do you think of the Wii?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool.

What do you think of Sony?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

Good products.

What do you think of WRITING IN ALL CAPS?


----------



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it's immature, stupid, rude, and annoying.

What do you think of The Game?


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 31, 2008)

I have no idea what it is.

What do you think of... jalapeños?


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 31, 2008)

If I knew what it was , i'd say it was very strange.

What do you think of Jam?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 1, 2009)

It's OK

What do you think of the deletion of the US vs World thread?


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 1, 2009)

I lol'd.

What do you think of fennec foxes?
(hint: they're in my sig.)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 1, 2009)

They're weird, but kinda cute in some sort of cat/dog like way.

What do you think of Tailsy's response?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

*shoot a evil glance Tailsy*I loved that thread

What do you think of philly being banned


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

No comment, I have no idea how it happened ((Philly's BANNED?! Holy fuck.))

What do you think of the I-Phone?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

Its awsome

What do you think of mudkip


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

Epic.

What do you think of the word "Alonsy"?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 1, 2009)

What? It sounds cool, but I dunno.

What do you think of chicken?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

It's tasty and the total opposite of turkey

What do you think of the spin off Pokemon games?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

they rock

What do you think of canibalistic cats?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

They're scary

What do you think of me?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

demented, are you talking about the ones in Tailsys sig? Those ones are cute.

What do you think of hot chocolate?

(Teenage mutant postnninja turtles)


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

It's tasty

What do you think of me...again?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

You sir. ARE AWESOME!

What do you think of Wolf?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

He's weird and gay

What do you think of your face?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

hate is

what do you think of mario


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

He needs a GF (Hint Princess peach)

What do you think of Link?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

he's ok,I don't play Legend of zelda games.

What do you think of lucario


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

He's cool. Also needs a GF (Hint Ash)

What do you think of evilness?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

awesome.

What do you think of Snake?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

He's cool

What do you think of meta knight


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 1, 2009)

i used to use him all the time in brawl, but no i perfer kirby.  

what do you think of obama


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 2, 2009)

Awsome

What do you think of waffles?


----------



## ZimD (Jan 3, 2009)

I think they taste good.

What do you think of yourself?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Clever,witty,funny,awesome,handsome and just a tad full of himself.

WDYT of Me?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 3, 2009)

Umm, I don't know you. Have no real opinion.

What do you think of potato chips?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 3, 2009)

They taste good

What do you think of astrology?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 3, 2009)

It's okay, I guess. Cool~

What do you think of cheese?


----------



## Mercury (Jan 3, 2009)

I think its awesome.

What do you think of having to go to bed?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

Bad when I go but when i'm there its awesome.

What do you think of FamilySki?


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 6, 2009)

never tried it

what do you think of the Kirby anime series


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

That exists? I don't know.

What do you think of "The world ends with you" ?


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 10, 2009)

Never played it... so I wouldn't know.

What do you think of Lv.100 Magikarps tackling Arceus to death?


----------



## celebi (Jan 17, 2009)

would be ok with it.arceus is level 80,so he can attack the magikarps.magikaprs wont hurt him cos they only know splash

what do you think of 100 pikachus chasing you up the street?


----------

